# do heat mats get hot on both sides



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

being mainly a cold climate amphibian keeper i know sweet fanny adams about heat mats but with the nights getting colder i thought id get one for my GAL tubs (GALS are quite a new edition). anyway i was wondering if heat mats get hot on both sides or just one


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

both: victory:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

thanks


----------

